# Best truck rack???



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I need a rack for a 2004 Tundra to hold 2 kayaks? Looking at TruRac by Thule. Anyone have one that is the bomb-diggidy or that I should steer clear of?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have the paddlers rack from us rack it's pretty sweet. It goes on and off really quick and I carry 2 outbacks on it. The website is usrack.com definitely worth a look and all Thule and Yakima carriers fit!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

might want to check out the TracRac. I want to get one when I get the money. I see a bunch of them around town, they simple and well built.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I purchased the dual rack from US Rack but I can't recommend it. Good price but I had issues with parts shortages, fit and finish, etc. It's also already starting to rust! I have also been waiting on some replaceements parts for over a month now that the mfr was supposed to send me.


----------

